# Tarpon in July



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a customer from overseas who will be in Orlando in mid-July, and I would like to take him and his son tarpon fishing for a couple of days. Where should we go and who should we fish with? They're not fly fishermen but would prefer to be able to use artificials if possible.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Captain Nate Weissman!

https://www.captain-nate.com/


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nate is a great choice. Also look and see if Capt. Rob Gorta is available.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Willy Le http://www.nativeflycharters.com is awesome. He is in Cocoa Beach but he can put you in juvvy's in Mosquito Lagoon or big ones in the ocean. Tell him Eric sent you.


----------

